# Women at Emirati Football Matches.



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello All,

The other night I went and watched Al Wasl vs Al Ahli in the Emirates Pro League. It was a good time and I really enjoyed it. However, I could'nt help but notice there were only three women in the entire stadium. There may have been more, but you get the idea. Next time I would like to bring my wife but I don't want to create any cultural faux paux. My question is, do the Emirati's generally not want women there or is just more of a women don't want to watch football so they don't attend type of thing?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I've always fancied taking in a local game, where did you find out about fixtures and KO times?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

motojet said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The other night I went and watched Al Wasl vs Al Ahli in the Emirates Pro League. It was a good time and I really enjoyed it. However, I could'nt help but notice there were only three women in the entire stadium. There may have been more, but you get the idea. Next time I would like to bring my wife but I don't want to create any cultural faux paux. My question is, do the Emirati's generally not want women there or is just more of a women don't want to watch football so they don't attend type of thing?




It's the same scenario in Egypt.. I suspect it is so that men cannot get up close and personal!


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

"Sport 360" the UAE all sports newspaper. You can go on their website or check out their page on facebook or do it the old fashioned way and just read their newspaper. They have a lot of coverage of local sports. I really enjoyed myself at the match, it was only 20dhm to get in and the Al Wasl fans were really getting into the game.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's a link to the schedule;

http://proleague.ae/en/schedule/the-etisalat-pro-league.html


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

motojet said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The other night I went and watched Al Wasl vs Al Ahli in the Emirates Pro League. It was a good time and I really enjoyed it. However, I could'nt help but notice there were only three women in the entire stadium. There may have been more, but you get the idea. Next time I would like to bring my wife but I don't want to create any cultural faux paux. My question is, do the Emirati's generally not want women there or is just more of a women don't want to watch football so they don't attend type of thing?


Are you kidding me? With all those shopping malls, where do you think women would rather be? Shopping at Louis Vuitton, or watching a few rough guys at it on a green field?  Saying that, though, if the players were nice looking it would be a different matter altogether....


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Are you kidding me? With all those shopping malls, where do you think women would rather be? Shopping at Louis Vuitton, or watching a few rough guys at it on a green field?  Saying that, though, if the players were nice looking it would be a different matter altogether....


ha bit sexist there my friend.... women lyking louis vuitton or watching fit men play footie... some of us women cant afford louis vuitton ha! also have you seen some of the premier football players in england.... not all so attractive but women still go and watch right?? some women actually enjoy the sport not the men??


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

laurencree said:


> ha bit sexist there my friend.... women lyking louis vuitton or watching fit men play footie... some of us women cant afford louis vuitton ha! also have you seen some of the premier football players in england.... not all so attractive but women still go and watch right?? some women actually enjoy the sport not the men??


hahaHA! OK then ill take your word for it.... I personally am not the sports type, so if I ever had to go watch a match, it'd be only for one things  ;D


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is not normal for women to be invited. Just doesnt happen. If you are an expat, you can bring your wife, but would suggest dressing OVERLY conservative. It is the nature of the culture that women and men do not generally mix. I know a number of arabic women that will yell at the tv just as load as her brothers, uncles, and father... but they dont attend matches  Only went to one in Al Ain as HAD to go because I WAS not being told I shouldnt go because I WAS a female. And was quite uncomfortable. Never went again. 

Side note. If only the world had less of the prime and proper trophy women and more sporty gettin down and dirty girls... I would have more gf's


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> hahaHA! OK then ill take your word for it.... I personally am not the sports type, so if I ever had to go watch a match, it'd be only for one things  ;D


neither am i  id be just do the same


----------



## ExpatAmerican (Dec 21, 2011)

*Great Idea*



Mr Rossi said:


> I've always fancied taking in a local game, where did you find out about fixtures and KO times?


I've been meaning to go to a game since I arrived nearly 3 years ago ... and never did make it, though I bought Al Shabab scarves for holiday gifts back home in the US. 

Anyone have recommendations for which matches to go to? Interested in organizing a day when people go?


----------

